# Can a convict live with african cichlids?



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I have a convict cichlid 2 inches long. He has been kept alone in a 10 gallon aquarium for the past month so I don't know how aggressive he is. I recently got a 29 gallon aquarium and bought 6 African cichlids. They vary from 1.5 to 2 inches. Can the convict live with the Africans? Here are the African's I have:

Peacock cichlid
Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos
Red zebra cichlid
Auratus cichlid
Yellow Tail Acei
and another one I'm waiting to see if someone identifies in another post I made yesterday

Thanks,
John


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would leave just the convict in this tank and get a 75G 48" x 18" for the others. A 29G is too small for any of these Africans.

Then lose the peacock because he won't do well with the mbuna (all the others) even in the 75G.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I put the convict in a week ago. So far no problems. Not sure what will happen as they get bigger.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

jgrillout said:


> Not sure what will happen as they get bigger.


In a 29 gal., with the stock you have there is almost certain to be carnage.
IMO the convict isn't even the issue. Have had convicts for most of 40 years. Also had auratus altogether for 15+ years. IMO, no comparison in regards to which is more likely to become an aggression problem with your stock.
Get at least a 4 ft. tank and remove the auratus and then maybe you'll have a decent chance for success.


----------

